
Facebook announces it is a camera company - rock57
https://www.facebook.com/davidm/posts/10158062408235195
======
Sarkie
Just an FYI

[http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/facebook-2/messenger-
lite/messe...](http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/facebook-2/messenger-
lite/messenger-lite-2-1-release/facebook-messenger-lite-2-1-android-apk-
download/)

